
Redstone.dart – Server-side microframework for Dart - stesch
http://luizmineo.github.io/redstone.dart/
======
Goranek
Feels like mix of Flask and Go.

------
areski
It would be nice if we could see some benchmarks, Dart is already
outperforming javascript
([https://www.dartlang.org/performance/](https://www.dartlang.org/performance/))

